# Joe Lively PTS



## ElphabaFae (1 January 2011)

He suffered a broken hing leg  

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...joe-lively-put-down-at-cheltenham/803902/top/

RIP Joe


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (1 January 2011)

It is very sad 

The camera angle at the time meant that you could tell that it was obviously a catastrophic injury.

RIP Joe Lively.


----------



## LadyRascasse (1 January 2011)

Joe Lively was my favorite racehorse, he will be greatly missed RIP Joe x


----------



## TelH (1 January 2011)

sleepingdragon10 said:



			It is very sad 

The camera angle at the time meant that you could tell that it was obviously a catastrophic injury.

RIP Joe Lively.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it looked horrible


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (1 January 2011)

I watched it earlier - so sad....... RIP Joe x


----------



## xwp (1 January 2011)

It was such an unfortunate camera angle, poor boy.

Not a nice thing to happen at any point but especially not in front of the stands.

Was i correct in thinking that a grey in the first suffered a similar fate? I only saw the replay and in the back of the shot a grey looked like it was on 3 legs...

I cant even begin to imagine what his lass/lad must feel like...i cant watch any of ours race.


----------



## ElphabaFae (1 January 2011)

xwp said:



			Was i correct in thinking that a grey in the first suffered a similar fate? I only saw the replay and in the back of the shot a grey looked like it was on 3 legs...

I cant even begin to imagine what his lass/lad must feel like...i cant watch any of ours race.
		
Click to expand...

Lethal Glaze? Still waiting for news, but from what I've heard didn't sound too good


----------



## ElphabaFae (1 January 2011)

Last report on the status of Lethal Glaze was that he was PTS  

Scroll down to the bottom: 

http://horses.sportinglife.com/Full_Results/0,12493,412421,00.html

Not a good start to 2011


----------



## millhouse (1 January 2011)

Rest in peace Joe - you were a lovely horse and gave a lot of pleasure.


----------



## millhouse (1 January 2011)

Rest in peace Lethal Glaze.


----------



## Caledonia (1 January 2011)

Both horses from smaller yards, and both very good horses.
Desperately sad for all connections, what heavy losses for them to bear. 

Thoughts to all involved.


----------



## lily1 (5 January 2011)

I watched the race too its so sad to see a great horse fatally injured RIP Joe


----------



## blakesmum (7 January 2011)

Only just seen this  How awful for the Tizzards, such a nice family. RIP Joe.


----------



## applecart14 (10 January 2011)

ElphabaFae said:



			He suffered a broken hing leg  

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...joe-lively-put-down-at-cheltenham/803902/top/

RIP Joe 

Click to expand...

He was the 605 th horse to die on British race tracks in 1400 days/3 years and 8 months, think that works out at 0.43 a day, so every three days one dies.  RIP Joe Lively and all those before you and after you.

I despise racing for this reason; please don't shoot me down in flames as I've heard all the arguments before.  It is just my personal opinion and seeing it on this website proves what I am saying to be true.

http://www.horsedeathwatch.com/


----------



## Caledonia (10 January 2011)

applecart14 said:



			He was the 605 th horse to die on British race tracks in 1400 days/3 years and 8 months, think that works out at 0.43 a day, so every three days one dies.  RIP Joe Lively and all those before you and after you.

I despise racing for this reason; please don't shoot me down in flames as I've heard all the arguments before.  It is just my personal opinion and seeing it on this website proves what I am saying to be true.

http://www.horsedeathwatch.com/

Click to expand...


Manipulated statisitics - do the maths for the percentage of deaths to runners, that will give you a far more objective view.


----------



## applecart14 (10 January 2011)

Caledonia said:



			Manipulated statisitics - do the maths for the percentage of deaths to runners, that will give you a far more objective view.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with what you are saying but its a shame any of them have to break legs in the name of sport.  I know there are accidents in all equestrian disciplines some of them fatal, but racing does have more than its quota.


----------



## Caledonia (11 January 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Yes I agree with what you are saying but its a shame any of them have to break legs in the name of sport.  I know there are accidents in all equestrian disciplines some of them fatal, but racing does have more than its quota.
		
Click to expand...

The only reason you think that is because its the only sport that you see it happening in. And the only reason you see see it is because it's the ONLY sport that is regulated and documented for every horse and every race, and also has the trainers spot checked on regular basis.

Go behind the scenes at major events in other disciplines, and you will see plenty of injury/cruelty stuff that you don't see in racing, because racing is monitored so strictly. 

Do you see every round of SJ, every dressage test, every XC round, every minute of endurance? 

Find the equivalent documentation for the other disciplines to back your argument up, and only then will you have a valid point.


----------



## Fantasy_World (11 January 2011)

Caledonia said:



			The only reason you think that is because its the only sport that you see it happening in. And the only reason you see see it is because it's the ONLY sport that is regulated and documented for every horse and every race, and also has the trainers spot checked on regular basis.

Go behind the scenes at major events in other disciplines, and you will see plenty of injury/cruelty stuff that you don't see in racing, because racing is monitored so strictly. 

Do you see every round of SJ, every dressage test, every XC round, every minute of endurance? 

Find the equivalent documentation for the other disciplines to back your argument up, and only then will you have a valid point.
		
Click to expand...


Well said and agreed!
Horse racing in my opinion has the most televised and press reported coverage of any of the horse sports, so access to information on what happens to horses when they race is easily accessible to the public.
In addition horse racing -I would be so bold as to say hand on heart- has the most equines both competing and being bred for the sport than any other horse sport.
When you consider both those factors is it any wonder that it would seem there is a higher number of fatalities? Large numbers of horses in the sport will mean more animals at risk due to there being a greater number competing.


----------



## B_2_B (11 January 2011)

Oh no, I loved Joe 
Run free big man xx


----------

